# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  نوكيا 112 مشكلة الجرس

## rida216

السلام عليكم اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الكرام عند مشكلة في جهاز نوكيا  112 به عطل الجرس وسماعة المكلمة ممكن  مساعدة جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مسار جرس نوكيا112و 110  
مسار سماعة الرأس الخاص ب112

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

خط سماعة المكالمة112
نفس خط سماعة 110

----------

